# IOS 6 bugs



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I've seen a few bugs in the app on my iPad running iOS 6:

Replying to a post, you don't get the Send button until you go to the next line, either by wrapping to it, or hitting return. This happens every time. It does not do it for a new thread.

On occasion, I lose the cursor, and cannot get it back to where I was typing.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

There’s a problem with the App Store on my iPhone 4, it keeps wanting to reload the same updates.


----------

